# Advice on Middle Fork Salmon "training runs"?



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I haven't done the mfs yet but I put in 8 days after you. The ark in its peak should snap you right into shape. Do an overnight and make sure all your business is in order and you like your setup. Run the gorge, browns and numbers you will be all good after that.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

I ran it last year around mid June when the flow was around 3', my first time running at a medium level. All other runs have been at high water or real low water. I think the Poudre at 3-4 feet is a great warm-up for the Middle Fork. If you can navigate the Poudre from Stevens to BTO at 3-4 feet in a kayak or raft you shouldn't have a problem with the Middle Fork, unless you get flipped by a big wave or hole. Just keep in mind that the while the Middle Fork starts out small - somewhat similar to the Poudre at 3-4 feet- the Middle Fork continuously grows in volume. So while it may feel like the Poudre for the first day or two, by the end it will have the big water big rapid feel to it - Westwater, Snake River (Lower Alpine Canyon), etc. If big water isn't your comfort zone make sure you spend some time on big water to get a feel for the Middle Fork. 

Also, just my 2 cents - try and squeeze in a six mile run on the daily stretch of the Main Salmon from the GoldMine (just below Shoup) to Panther Creek after you take off the Middle. It's a fun way to end a fantastic week on the Middle Fork. 

Side note: A rafter in our group stood a 15' raft up on it's stern in Devil's Tooth rapid - I've never seen anything like it before - it bounced twice on the stern before coming back down - the one passenger in the front kept her cool and held on - if she had of let go she would have pinballed the rower out and the raft would have flipped. There was a group scouting the rapid as our group went through - I think we made them a bit nervous! Enjoy!


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Good idea about the bonus main run!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't let down your guard once you turn the corner onto the Main.......Cramer awaits!


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

Run the poudre Stevens gulch to bto at 4+feet. Run the royal gorge when it's big 3000+. Hit me up on here if you wanna run one of these sometime.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Being from Fort Collins you'll be fine if you're used to the poudre anywhere from 3.5ft down to 1.5ft. Depending on snow pack, you probably wont have over 3ft up there on July one, so it may be the other end of the spectrum you'll be worried about. Nothing seemed as technical as high water poudre, just bigger, but more space mostly to navigate. The top section will be bony but again, if you've boated the poudre in July and august and can navigate that you'll be fine up there. We put in on July 4th last year and were worried about how low it was, not how high it was. the first day our heavy boats were pretty low in the water... Drank heavily and by day two our ballast seemed much better. Any ya as Cataraftgirl said, don't get lazy on take out day, Cramer is big, and feels unlike anything else that you just paddled through for the last week, although I heard there was another slide there last August after we took out, that rapid may have changed again...

Also from the Fort, if you want to do some early season runs on the Poudre just let me know, also if you have any space left and are looking for experienced boaters for the trip let me know, I'd love to do that run again!!


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

the_dude said:


> Something on the Ark?


browns canyon in june is another solid training run for the mfs. good drops,waves and technical rowing practice without a doubt. all the needed rowing skills for the mfs will be tested there.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Just to add- you night feel weird & get looks, but if you can get ALOT of weight in your boat for these practice runs it will help. You will never be heavier than day one & your boat will react differently. 

Prior to my first MFS trip I was confident in my ability and had done all the runs mentioned above many times at many levels. I have no shame in saying I got my ass handed to me in the top 20 miles. Toughest day of boating I have ever had. Granted, I was a bit overloaded, but they day quickly went to $#!% for me. The next time I ran it I had no problems, mostly because I was more aware of what to expect.

Have fun!


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*mfs*

Some other ideas not related to warm up but may be helpful. Buy the new 2013 edition of Leidecker's book. Get advice if possible. Last year I spoke with some commercial guides just before the new to me drop at Alder Creek on the Main. They also recommended a few great small campsites.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I did the MF the first time as a relative newbie at about 2.5 ft. Launched on July 5th. It was a great trip. I had really strong people to follow and that helped a lot. On another thread, someone described the MF as a "busy" river and that's a great description. Especially the first two days. You can't let your attention drift. Someone else mentioned weather. That was the coldest July trip I've ever done. Rain and cold for the first few days. Have a great trip. It's a fantastic river.


----------



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

MountainMedic said:


> Prior to my first MFS trip I was confident in my ability and had done all the runs mentioned above many times at many levels. I have no shame in saying I got my ass handed to me in the top 20 miles. Toughest day of boating I have ever had. Granted, I was a bit overloaded, but they day quickly went to $#!% for me. The next time I ran it I had no problems, mostly because I was more aware of what to expect.


This is great info! I'm putting in June 16 for my first MFS trip also. You guys are getting me pumped! Just got the Leidecker book, but this helps me get a real idea of what to expect. I'm thinking healthy flows on the Ark/Poudre/Gallatin up top and Snake/Clark Forkish towards the end?


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

This thread's making me miss the Poudre. Poudre at 4+ and throw in the Rustics for sure. Cause if it's over 4ft.....why would you not be hittin up Rustics?


It should be more mellow in July Though.


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

the_dude said:


> Howdy folks. Finally scored a MFS permit for a July 1 launch date. First time on the river and am looking for suggestions on some "training runs" to shake the rust off this spring/early summer. Is there anything in CO that is comparable to the MFS @ +/- 3-3.5'? Northgate at a decent flow? Poudre @ 3-4'? Something on the Ark?
> 
> Many thanks for the feedback.


Too small at the top and too big at the bottom. On july 1 Probably the perfect date. You will have water. Unless you have too much water, then take a cataraft. 

How to prepare. Take way too much gear on an upper Animas trip. Of course that is not recommended either. I have run the MF with way too many people and way too much gear, way too late in the year. Just keep an eye on the water level and If it dips below 2.5 ft, think about taking more boats less people and less gear. My good friend Mike Mc Carty took a 16 ft non bailer down last year at 2.05! He did his trainining by being a commercial guide on the Animas town run All summer with way too many people in low water. 

So that is the trick.


----------

